# Mindestmaße Ostsee



## Iwan (18. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

da es letztes Jahr ärger wegen den Mindestmaßen in der deutsch. Ostsee gab, wollte ich wissen wo ich die AKTUELLEN Mindestmaße finden kann??

Und dann wäre es noch nett, wenn mir jemand ,der an der Ostsee angelt, sagen könnte, ob momentan was vom Ufer/Seebrücke (Wassertiefe ca 2,5-4m) gefangen wird.



Danke


----------



## Michael J. (18. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mindestmaße Ostsee*

Hi! #h 

Wohin möchtest du denn fahren???
Sonst ruf doch einfach beim nächsten Angelhändler im Urlaubsort an!Wenn du z.B. in die Nähe von Neustadt i.H.fährst,dann ruf doch bei  
www.kalles-angelshop.de    an.(Nummer steht auf der Homepage)


----------



## Agalatze (18. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mindestmaße Ostsee*

also ich kann dir jetzt leider nicht 100 % sagen ob es stimmt,
aber bis vor zwei monaten waren die maße für dorsch 35 und für platte 25 cm,
allerdings ist ein neues maß vorgesehen, nur ich habe keine ahnung wann es in kraft tritt.
dann ist der dorsch bei 38 cm und platte keine ahnung.
würde ruhig mal auf der seite vom DAV oder DMV gucken.
DMV ist : www.deutscher-meeresangler-verband.de
und sonst beim händler fragen wie michael schon geschrieben hat.
gruß agalatze


----------



## Since1887 (18. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mindestmaße Ostsee*

ich bin der Meinung das das mindestmaß für Dorsch 37 cm istHatte letztens einen Kumpel gefragt und der hatte ne aktuelle Liste. Für mich sowieso kein Problem nehme Dorsche erst ab 40 cm mit.


----------



## Agalatze (18. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mindestmaße Ostsee*

ach so, das kann sein mit 37 cm. dann sind sozusagen auch schon die neuen maße gültig.
ich komme deshalb zu den 38cm, da bei den DMV veranstaltungen immer 1 cm mehr als maß genommen wird, so dass kein angler disquallifiziert werden kann wenn der fisch mal ein paar mm zu kurz ist.


----------



## Holger F. (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mindestmaße Ostsee*

Moin,
das ist auch noch von Bundesland zu Bundeslans verschieden.
In Schleswig-Holstein sind Dorsch Mindesmasse 35 cm.
In Mecklenburg- Vorpommern aber schon 38 cm.

Ich würde mich immer beim Angelhändler vor Ort schlau machen.
Dann bist du immer auf der sicheren Seite und bekommst bei einer
Kontrolle keine Probleme.

Gruss Holger


----------



## Since1887 (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mindestmaße Ostsee*

Bist du sicher mit den 35 cm in Schleswig-Holstein?? Wie gesagt mein Kumpel hatte ne ganz neue liste und da stan 37 für S-H.


----------



## Holger F. (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mindestmaße Ostsee*

Letzten Herbst war das noch bei 35 cm in Schleswig - Holstein.
Ob dieses Jahr noch so weiss ich nicht 100%, da ich nur in Meck-Pom
fische.

Petri Hologer


----------



## Iwan (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mindestmaße Ostsee*

ich fahre nach Dahme.Ist fast neben Heiligenhafen.

Das Problem war letztes Jahr auch mit den Dorschen. Da hatten nämlich 2 Dorsche die ich gefangen hatte so tief geschluckt, dass beim lösen der Haken abgebrochen ist und es sich nicht gelohnt hat die zurück ins Meer zu setzten. Beide Fische hatten 35 oder 36 cm. Einen Tag vor dem angeln hatte ich mir bei Baltic Kölln in Heiligenhafen ne Liste mit den Mindestmaßen geholt. Danach hätte Dorsch mind. 35 cm lang sein müssen.

Dann habe ich die beiden Fische nicht ins Meer geworfen, sondern behalten.Das haben 2 andere angler gesehen und mich erstmal angeschissen, weil das Mindestmaß angeblich bei 40cm liegen würde. Die wollten die Polizei holen,usw.

Und so was wollt ich dieses Jahr eigentlich vermeiden


----------



## saza (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mindestmaße Ostsee*

Moin, 
die Küstenfischereiordnung des Landes Schleswig-Holstein (KüFO) gibt Auskunft darüber. Sch mal hier .
Ansonsten findest Du für Schleswig- Holstein hier  alle Infos.
Gruß Saza


----------



## Agalatze (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mindestmaße Ostsee*

@iwan
das mindestmaß war letztes jahr definitiv 35 cm für dorsch !
und lass dich von solchen leuten bloß nicht anmachen. die sollen sich um ihren eigenen
kram kümmern, wenn sie nicht wissen was los ist.
schöne grüße agalatze


----------



## Agalatze (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mindestmaße Ostsee*

habe gerade auf der seite vom DMV gelesen dass das mindestmaß jetzt 38 cm für dorsch ist. und das gilt für schleswig-holstein auf jedenfall.
www.deutscher-meeresangler-verband.de


----------



## Agalatze (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mindestmaße Ostsee*

europaweit sogar !!!!


----------



## lattenputzer (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mindestmaße Ostsee*

Die Rechtsquelle sollte dann gerne mal bekannt gegeben werden. Nach meiner Kenntnis gilt in SH immer noch die Küstenfischereiverordnung, die zwar entsprechend geändert werden soll, aber noch nicht in Kraft getreten ist. Eine entsprechende EG-Verordnung, nur die würde unmittelbar geltendes Recht setzen, ist mir nicht bekannt und wird es wohl auch nicht geben. Sofern eine EU-Richtlinie derartiges vorschreibt, muss diese innerhalb einer vorgegebenen Frist jeweils in den Mitgliedstaaten in nationales Recht umgesetzt werden.
Zur Zeit gilt daher in SH noch 35cm (ich nehme allerdings auch erst ab 40cm mit). Mit einer Änderung ist aber wohl noch in diesem Jahr zu rechnen.


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mindestmaße Ostsee*

Das mit den 38 cm ist dann wohl eine DMV Regelung und trifft bei deren Veranstaltungen zu.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## HD4ever (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mindestmaße Ostsee*

mhm.... will ja nich soooo pingelig erscheinen, aber mir sind solche "*Dorschlinge*" sowieso alle zu klein - ob 35, 37 oder 38 cm !!!! Ich find da ist viel zu wenig dran ! genau wie ein Zander-Schonmaß von 35cm - #d - viel zu wenig in meinen Augen ! ... bei Zandern nehm ich wenn überhaupt ab 50cm welche mit, wenn ich noch einen oder mehr in der Gefriertruhe habe habe ich mein persönliches Schonmaß bei 60cm !!! ebenso mach ich es bei Dorschen .... min 40 (wenn überhaupt) .... #6


----------



## Agalatze (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mindestmaße Ostsee*

ja die sind allerdings zu lütt.
so ab 40 cm geht das langsam wenn sie gut genährt sind.
warten wir mal ab was da nun passiert.
ich dachte das gesetz wäre jetzt somit schon in kraft getreten.
was haltet ihr denn von den bestimmungen mit den naturschutzgebieten ?
die sollen angler nicht mehr betreten dürfen. und angeblich geht das dann vom weissenhäuser strand bis über dazendorf und die westseite von fehmarn.
wer hat da genauere info ?
habe da nämlich nur mal so ein gespräch leicht mitverfolgt


----------

